# Homemade Creations >  Generac Home Backup Generator Installation completion

## Catfish

I complete the installation of the Generac 11KW Standby Generator and Automatic Transfer Switch.
I am very happy with this installation and the operation of the unit. This will be great for our situation here in the mountains of California. The power goes out several times a year sometimes several days at a time.

Video Link: 



Link to the Generator I purchased: https://amzn.to/2Wy5i7O
Or : https://amzn.to/2LItUbp
Or: https://amzn.to/2xKnQr3

Subscribe: https://www.youtube.com/user/Catfish6945

Instagram: https://instagram.com/rrintheshop/

Dovetail Cutter and Scribe info: Email To:
RRINTHESHOP@GMAIL.COM

----------

